# Wild camping in UK - ideas please



## Firehorse (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Im new here and new to motorhomes. Im a single mum and bought my van (bedford cf280 Jurgens 1984) to take my little boy to the seaside etc. during the summer months. Prior to having him I was a wild camping type of person...so I wanna carry on the theme and not stay on campsites if possible, partly to keep the cost down and partly by preference. 
I was wondering if there is any info on wild camping sites in UK possibly devon corwall, wales etc close to sea that anyone knows about. Also are you forbidden from staying overnight in most coastal carparks, or is it pot luck.
Thanks in anticipation of lots of helpful replies


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello Firehorse and welcome to the madhouse.

There is info on wilding sites in devon and cornwall, but you'll have to become a site supporter to access it. I do believe you can in stay in a number of seaside carparks and in some places they even provide MH parking spots, but these are few and far between ( we are planning a trip next week to such a spot-if the weather is good).


----------



## Nomad1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi, there a great spot to wild camp in Burnham-on sea,,,,right by the beach,,,most vans stay a couple of days no probs,,,be a good stop on the way to cornwall,,,its at the bottom of allendale road,,a little parking area by the steps to the beach,,,there is also a couple of good spots in Berrow,,in red road..

 pm me if you need more info..


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome, Firehorse 

Site Supporters have access to the Wild Camping Maps & POI Files over in the appropriate forum.

These files when downloaded have a Google Earth file that you can load for online browsing, and satnav POI files for most types of satnav device.

Over 1,400 wilding spots and pub stopovers are listed throughout England, Wales and Scotland, and the information is updated regularly.

I'm sure you'll find it useful.

To become a Site Supporter, click the link at the top right corner.

Have fun!

Regards

Chris


----------



## busydaffodil (Jun 3, 2010)

Theres Exmouth....free parking overlooking the beach.

Barry Knap is lush too.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 3, 2010)

hi there if you want to try wales try south wales loads of places down here .for a more comprehensive list looks as if you will have to become a site supporter .but i do belive you can acces wild camping spots albeit on a limited use


----------



## frogdude (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd just like to say congratulations on your choice of 'van from a fellow Bedford driver.

Have you found the CF owners club yet? They're a very handy bunch to know! If not they're here-

CF-UK The Bedford CF van and motorhome site - A small area of the web dedicated to the Bedford CF


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 3, 2010)

frogdude said:


> I'd just like to say congratulations on your choice of 'van from a fellow Bedford driver.
> 
> Have you found the CF owners club yet? They're a very handy bunch to know! If not they're here-
> 
> CF-UK The Bedford CF van and motorhome site - A small area of the web dedicated to the Bedford CF



yep indedy nowt wrong with the beddy cf that a rover v8 under the hood wont cure  the cf owners club is a mine of info ps hope you havent oversteped the mark with the link


----------



## coolasluck (Jun 3, 2010)

busydaffodil said:


> Theres Exmouth....free parking overlooking the beach.
> 
> Barry Knap is lush too.








Do you have to pay at barry knapp?


----------



## Julie (Jun 4, 2010)

Not wild camping, but as an alternative to campsites, both the main clubs (caravan club, and camping and caravaning club) have a network of small sites called CL's ans Cs's(certifide locations/sites)  which are basic, minimum is a watertap, waste disposal and bin, only take 5 vans, which you might find a useful compromise between big sites and wild spots.
Jules


----------



## GregM (Jun 4, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> Do you have to pay at barry knapp?



We stopped at Barry Knapp for one night after the 'AJ Birthday bash' about a month ago and didn't have to pay.


----------



## busydaffodil (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes...Barry Knap if free.  The gates get locked after teatime so no one new can access the carpark, however, the exit is open (and is restricted to exit only because of plates on the road)

There is also a toilet block & a shower room there too.  Its lovely to wake up just yards from the pebble beach.


----------



## busydaffodil (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Greg - did you like Barry Knap?


----------



## coolasluck (Jun 4, 2010)

off to also do the tintern thing next week,so may just visit barry knapp,cheers


----------



## GregM (Jun 4, 2010)

busydaffodil said:


> Yes...Barry Knap if free.  The gates get locked after teatime so no one new can access the carpark, however, the exit is open (and is restricted to exit only because of plates on the road)
> 
> There is also a toilet block & a shower room there too.  Its lovely to wake up just yards from the pebble beach.





busydaffodil said:


> Hi Greg - did you like Barry Knap?



Yea we loved it, we went right up the end past the terrace.

The only thing that shocked us was the fact that two cars drove up and parked next to us at about 8pm, even though we saw the gates being locked earlier. They where fishermen and had brought youths with them so got a little bit of noise but no trouble and all left by 11pm.

stunning when you wake in the morning and look out of the window.


----------



## busydaffodil (Jun 4, 2010)

GregM said:


> Yea we loved it, we went right up the end past the terrace.
> 
> The only thing that shocked us was the fact that two cars drove up and parked next to us at about 8pm, even though we saw the gates being locked earlier. They where fishermen and had brought youths with them so got a little bit of noise but no trouble and all left by 11pm.
> 
> stunning when you wake in the morning and look out of the window.



Maybe the local fishermen/club are keyholders?
I know the bit....right at the far end, just a little area and on your own in the main.


----------



## GregM (Jun 4, 2010)

busydaffodil said:


> Maybe the local fishermen/club are keyholders?
> I know the bit....right at the far end, just a little area and on your own in the main.



Yea that's the spot, the terrace was quite busy when we arrived so that end seemed the best option. 

We thought the same about the fishermen, as I say there was no trouble just a bit of joyfulness from the youths having a laugh. Would stop there again if down that way.


----------



## Firehorse (Jun 6, 2010)

frogdude said:


> I'd just like to say congratulations on your choice of 'van from a fellow Bedford driver.
> 
> Have you found the CF owners club yet? They're a very handy bunch to know! If not they're here-
> 
> CF-UK The Bedford CF van and motorhome site - A small area of the web dedicated to the Bedford CF


no i havent, thanks very much


----------

